# للبيع شقه 200م بفيلا بالحى الرابع بالتجمع الخامس



## اسلام محمد (11 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 111127
للبيع شقة مميزة بفيلا بالحى الرابع بالتجمع الخامس مساحتها 200متر عبارة عن ....
( 3غرف نوم + 4ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ )
•	دور اول بفيـــلا بالقرب من المحكمه
•	نصـــف تـشـطيـــب
المطلــوب / 650 الف جنيـــه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

